# NSCRA Southeast Regional Championship Series Round 1 March 13th



## jah5050 (Mar 18, 2009)

NSCRA Southeast Regional Championship Series Round 1 




NSCRA South East Regional Championship Series

Event name: Round 1

Event date: March 13th, 2011

Location: Palm Beach International Raceway

(Formerly Moroso Motorsports Park)
17047 Beeline Hwy. Jupiter, FL 33478

Gates open: 8am

Tech open: 9am

Qualifying round 1: 10am

Qualifying round 2: 12am

Eliminations round 1: 2pm

Car show registration: 9am

Car show judging: 9am-5pm

Car show presentation: 5:30pm

Hot body contest hosted by Jessica Barton

9 Heads-up classes

$100 entry (Extreme/Modified Compact) payout $5000

$65 entry (Hot Rod) payout $2500

$65 entry (Pro Stock) payout $1750

$65 entry (Out Law Street) payout $1750

$65 entry (True Street) payout $1500

$45 entry (10.5 Index) payout $1000

$45 entry (11.5 Index) payout $1000

$45 entry (12.5 Index) payout $500

$45 entry (13.5 Index) payout $500

$35 entry (Fun Runs/Test &Tune)

$35 entry (VIP Parking)

$35 entry (Car Show)

$20 entry (Spectator / Crew)



CAR SHOW (24 Trophy Classes and Cash Payouts)
Trophy: Best Honda
Trophy: Best Acura
Trophy: Best Mitsubishi
Trophy: Best Nissan
Trophy: Best Toyota
Trophy: Best Lexus
Trophy: Best Scion
Trophy: Best Mazda
Trophy: Best Infiniti
Trophy: Best Other Import
Trophy: Best Domestic
Trophy: Best Luxury
Trophy: Best Euro
Trophy: Best Unique Entry
Trophy: Best Old School Import
Trophy: Best Domestic Truck/SUV
Trophy: Best Lowrider/Minitruck
Trophy: Best Bike
Trophy: Best Interior
Trophy: Best Paint/Finish
$100, Trophy: Best Engine 
$200, Trophy: Best Club Participation 
$200, Trophy: Best of Show Custom
$200, Trophy: Best of Show Performance

For more information go to Home


----------

